# Brown & Sharpe Micrometers



## kiwi_007 (Jun 5, 2022)

I have been looking for a Brown & Sharpe 50-75mm micrometer in the same style as the 0-25 in the attached photo, I didn't realise there were so many different styles of Brown & Sharpe Micrometers.
You will notice the one in the photo has straight lines and the metal locking lever, it also has the vernier scale and reads to 0.002mm

Does anyone have a Brown & Sharpe 50-75mm micrometer they would sell or trade or know where I may be able to get one?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 5, 2022)

E Bay.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> E Bay.


Benmy, he's in New Zealand... Ebay may not reach that far.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 5, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> Benmy, he's in New Zealand... Ebay may not reach that far.




Not much does........


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lol Ebay does reach this far, but I haven't managed to find a B&S 50-75mm micrometer in the same style as in the photo.


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jun 14, 2022)

And now I know why............Brown & Sharpe never made a satin chrome 50-75mm micrometer.
50-75 and larger were only available in black enamelled frame, that is according to the STM-6 catalogue.


----------

